# Housing for Officers in Petawawa



## MattyH (18 Nov 2005)

Hey everyone;
I am looking over some options and I am leaning towards doing DEO in Armoured. I am curious though. I'm in University and a single guy.. in other words, the wife hasn't shown up yet. I'm curious about what happens when I get to Petawawa, Val Cartier or Edmonton. What are the options for unmarried officers in terms of PMQs. Back in the day when I was little, we lived in PMQs and there were row houses too. I only remember families though.

I'm pretty keen on having a yard and stuff. What are the options? And if anyone has opinions on buying a house as an Officer, those would be appreciated. God Bless

Matt


----------



## SHF (18 Nov 2005)

Well Matty,

I don't know by your profile how old you are but if you and your wife have or can borrow a downpayment for a house, then skip the PMQs and find a home.  The CHMC set rents for PMQs is ridiculous.  You're much better off owning your own home.  I waited until my mid-thirties and regret not buying sooner.  Do the math Matt, you'll save a small fortune.  By the way drop the pretentious officer stuff, it'll get you in trouble.  Os buy homes and so do NCOs, there is no difference.  

Good luck and enjoy the Armoured.


----------



## GO!!! (18 Nov 2005)

MattyH said:
			
		

> I'm pretty keen on having a yard and stuff. What are the options? And if anyone has opinions on buying a house as an Officer, those would be appreciated. God Bless
> 
> Matt



Yes, just be sure to invest in a dwelling befitting your rank. You won't be able to demonstrate those OLQs if you reside "as an officer" in a neighborhood below your status.   :

Or you could just buy a condo - it takes care of itself, appreciates, and you can rent it for the tax deduction when you decide to buy a house. This advice does come from a Corporal though....


----------



## Popurhedoff (19 Nov 2005)

There are enough vacant PMQ's in Petawawa to have one available for you if required.   But as mentioned before the rent that they are asking is not worth it what you are getting,   for the price do yourself and your Wife a big favor... and buy a house,   it will be an investment for you.   If you buy a house you would want Central - Air for it gets hot here in the summer.

I have lived in enough PMQ's in different bases to conclude that they are just about the same. As with renting the PMQ's they come with different caveats... In Petawawa you cannot reload ammunition in the PMQ... in Shearwater you can.   You cannot put up a fence unless it meets a certain standard and only if permission is given... that is after you submit a memo with a site plan etc etc. There are too many rules and caveates that you have to endour for living in a PMQ verse renting a house on civie street... even though you rent a PMQ, you do not have the same rights as regular renters under the Housing/Tennant Act.

There is housing for Officers,   they have certain PMQ's set aside for this so that all your neighbours have something in common.   But as good as it is in the Officer's designated PMQ's....these 60-70 year old houses or old apartments pale in comparison to the Cpl's house that has Central Air and a Hugh pool...   for almost the same price.

I know I enjoy my Central - Air. ;D


----------



## MattyH (19 Nov 2005)

Hey everyone

thanks for the feedback. Sorry if I came off as being a snooty sort. I was told the army went to some lengths to separate officers and non-commissioned members. I don't know the truth on that at all. I was told they had separate areas. I remember my house from the olden days and I liked it and my Dad wasn't an officer. It worked for me. I lived across the street from Pinecrest School. IT was good times. Anyway, thanks again. God Bless

Matt


----------



## arnpriortech (28 Jun 2007)

Due to the demolition of 100 PM Q's and the housing prices in Pet and Pembroke is to buy further out. Heck I know a guy with a hobby farm rented to a plumber in CE who is paying $750 because the only thing available in town was a basement for $900. Wouldn't be a bad Idea to buy it from him and let someone else pay for it, till you are ready to purchase another, also has great storage since there is none available around this area, excellent investment man..


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jun 2007)

Don't get a PMQ, buy instead!

Just for your info, they no longer have "separate" housing in the PMQs in Petawawa.


----------



## armyvern (28 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Don't get a PMQ, buy instead!
> 
> Just for your info, they no longer have "separate" housing in the PMQs in Petawawa.



Just for your info (Arnpriortechs too!!)  ;D

This thread was last posted in on November 19th 2005 !!  >

He's probably paid a years worth of mortgage already!!


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jun 2007)

D'oh!!!


----------



## armyvern (29 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> D'oh!!!



Perhaps JM was onto something with the "_seeing_" PM??   >


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Perhaps JM was onto something with the "_seeing_" PM??   >



Where's my **** seeing eye dog??


----------



## armyvern (29 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Where's my **** seeing eye dog??



Maybe you've hidden it in your profile??  >

 :rofl:


----------



## MattyH (13 Jul 2007)

I saw this topic around. I didn't end up going through with it last year but I am going through with it this year. I do my IAP/BOTC on Aug 27. Student loan payments... holy shit. Crazy amounts of money to be spent there. I'm seeing that PMQs in Pet start at $550. Are those the little 2 bedroom flats? My sister's bf had one of those and it wasn't too bad for a single guy and you still got a yard.


----------



## KrissyJ (13 Jul 2007)

We pay 512 for a 3 bedroom PMQ (Row House). Its kinda small for a family but well worth the cheap rent!


----------



## MattyH (14 Jul 2007)

KrissyJ said:
			
		

> We pay 512 for a 3 bedroom PMQ (Row House). Its kinda small for a family but well worth the cheap rent!



I was thinking of doing the PMQ thing for that reason. I paid my own way through University and chose to join the Army upon graduation which means I am responsible for my own student loans. I doubt I could get a mortgage for $500 a month in Petawawa, Edmonton or Valcartier... then again, maybe I can. Does anyone know?


----------



## Rowshambow (14 Jul 2007)

Not in Edmonton!


----------



## MattyH (15 Jul 2007)

What is it like to be in the shacks? I did the dorms thing in Uni and it was pretty good but sort of had a time limit, but there we had to share bedrooms. I was told that in Gagetown the shacks were two-room, but not apartment, suites. Is that the type of thing I would be looking at in the three bases or is there a different set up after graduation from phase 4?


----------



## MattyH (15 Jul 2007)

Thank you for that. I will have to consider it. I was told I'll be in the field about 1/3 of the time... and still no wife... so that might be a good option to consider as I get rid of my loans. I kick myself for not pulling it together to go in sooner but hindsight is 20/20. By the way, how does it work when you are in the field in terms of accomodations? For example, if I go to Afghanistan as a single guy and live in shacks, do I have my stuff put in storage and go rent free? I am also wondering if there are any lengthy courses usually scheduled in those early years that would take me for extended periods that would be similar to what I mentioned before?


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Jul 2007)

Command-Sense-Act 105 said:
			
		

> *there is no "rent free living"* even if you do go to Afghanistan.  You could also work out a deal with a pal who has a basement to throw your stuff in there and pay in beer or other tender.



Actually, I don't pay a dime for food and quarters 

Max


----------



## MattyH (15 Jul 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't pay a dime for food and quarters
> 
> Max



Do you not need a lease or mortgage to opt out of those payments? That was my understanding. If I had a lease or mortgage going into basic, I would be exempt from paying the charges.


----------



## MattyH (15 Jul 2007)

Thank you. That clears it up for me.


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Jul 2007)

I've been in for 7 years and I'm not on OJT.  I am on course, and most people have to pay.  I'm IR (pilot trainee are treated the same as people in an operational unit administration wise).  I was just trying to bring a different perspective as yes, there is a way to get free accomodation if your loved one and yourself elect to live away from each other.

Max


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Jul 2007)

Command-Sense-Act 105 said:
			
		

> No worries, but you didn't place your situation in context.  Don't want to give the asker the wrong steer, now do we?



My bad, I should have had!


----------

